# Wie gefällt Euch unser neues Boardlayout?



## Muli (21 Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

viele Stammbesucher werden sicher gemerkt haben, dass sich bei uns optisch etwas getan hat. Wir haben versucht das Board ein wenig zu modernisieren und das Layout ein wenig dem Wandel der Zeit anzupassen.

Nun würden wir gerne Wissen, wie Ihr es bewertet und freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme an dieser Umfrage und konstruktives Feedback in diesem Beitrag!


----------



## Death Row (21 Sep. 2012)

Freundliche Farben, schlicht und nicht übertrieben. Nur in der Suchanzeige haben die Links noch eine zu große Schrift


----------



## MalcomMC (21 Sep. 2012)

Sehr positiv. Nur die Schrift finde ich etwas zu groß geraten. :thumbup:


----------



## Quecksilber (21 Sep. 2012)

is ganz gut, nur die schrift finde ich zu groß


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2012)

MalcomMC schrieb:


> Nur die Schrift finde ich etwas zu groß geraten. :thumbup:



Das finde ich gerade gut:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Vespasian (21 Sep. 2012)

Mir gefällt das neue Design, auch wenn es mir ein wenig "in die Länge gezogen" scheint...


----------



## ThokRah (21 Sep. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Freundliche Farben, schlicht und nicht übertrieben. Nur in der Suchanzeige haben die Links noch eine zu große Schrift


Sehe ich auch so.
Des Weiteren würde ich mir eine etwas breitere Darstellung wünschen. Bei einem Widescreen ist da schon sehr viel "verlorene" Fläche vorhanden.


----------



## Karrel (21 Sep. 2012)

da kann ich mich meinen vorkommentatoren nur anschließen:
- die schrift ist ein wenig zu groß (ist aber vllt. auch nur eine gewohnheitssache)
- sonst ist es aber eine gelungene sache. Sehr hell und freundlich, das braucht man, gerade wenn die tage wieder kürzen werden


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Sep. 2012)

Ist schon ok aber mir hat das alte Layout trotzdem besser gefallen!


----------



## Bellazon (21 Sep. 2012)

Schaut Klasse aus


----------



## snoopy63 (21 Sep. 2012)

Naja, geht so. Das Alte war übersichtlicher.
Ich finde allerdings den 'Danke'- Button nicht mehr.


----------



## Muli (21 Sep. 2012)

snoopy63 schrieb:


> Ich finde allerdings den 'Danke'- Button nicht mehr.



Der befindet sich immernoch unten rechts unter jedem Beitrag (außer deinen eigenen), wie vorher auch


----------



## syd67 (21 Sep. 2012)

:thx:MEINER EINER FINDET ES GUT!:thumbup:


----------



## qqqq12 (22 Sep. 2012)

moderner, stimme aber zu: 
- Schrift/ Buttons zu groß, 
- die Zwischenräume extrem groß ==> sieht sich alles "in die Länge" und 
- rechts links zuviel Platz verloren


----------



## Thommydoc (22 Sep. 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, Übersicht gut, Farben besser, aber die Schrift ist zu groß !


----------



## p1m0nty (22 Sep. 2012)

Tach,

finde das neue Design top, schön hell und erfrischend.
Kann sich definitiv sehen lassen.

LG


----------



## Lax (22 Sep. 2012)

Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht, wirkt alles so steril und viel zu groß, als wäre es rangezoomt.
Außerdem finde ich, ist der Kontrast bei der Anzeige, auf welcher Seite man gerade ist, viel zu geringt. Was ich meine, ist z.B. wenn man was gesucht hat und mehrere Seiten Ergebnisse hat. Da muss man schon recht genau hinsehen, um zu erkennen, ob man gerade auf Seite 1, 2 oder 3 ist.


----------



## Quecksilber (24 Sep. 2012)

Lax schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht, wirkt alles so steril und viel zu groß, als wäre es rangezoomt.
> Außerdem finde ich, ist der Kontrast bei der Anzeige, auf welcher Seite man gerade ist, viel zu geringt. Was ich meine, ist z.B. wenn man was gesucht hat und mehrere Seiten Ergebnisse hat. Da muss man schon recht genau hinsehen, um zu erkennen, ob man gerade auf Seite 1, 2 oder 3 ist.



muss ich leider zustimmen, die seitenanzeige ist zu undeutlich geraten, das sollte nochmal überarbeitet werden


----------



## DerMarx (24 Sep. 2012)

Für mich persönlich ein wenig zu hell aber ansonsten besser als das alte


----------



## wiesel (24 Sep. 2012)

MalcomMC schrieb:


> Sehr positiv. Nur die Schrift finde ich etwas zu groß geraten. :thumbup:




Seh ich auch so. :thumbup:


----------



## thomashm (25 Sep. 2012)

Am besten sind die beiden (Such)-Leisten oben und unten.

Hellgraue Schrift auf dunkelrot.

Kann kein Mensch lesen.


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

Ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht ganz so lange hier, habe nur für kurze zeit das alte Design mitbekommen - ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich es in dem jetzigen Zustand auch wirklich besser finde als es vorher war.


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Kurz und knapp "Gut"
Habe in Lob & Kritik schon ne kleine Kritik angegeben, aber sonst isses echt schön geworden


----------



## Greedo (26 Sep. 2012)

Schön übersichtlich gegliedert, insbesondere Events etc.


----------



## myam77 (26 Sep. 2012)

an sich kann man an den änderungen nix meckern. farbschema ist gut gewählt und auch sonst ist eigentlich alles da wo es hingehört. die grössere schrift hilft auch, alles übersichtlicher zu halten.


----------



## neman64 (29 Sep. 2012)

Ist gewöhungebedürfitg, aber mir gefällt es


----------



## superichi (2 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde es gut.
Nur die Abgrenzung zur Werbung im oberen Bereich könnte etwas deutlicher sein.


----------



## netconnect (6 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde das Layout um einiges besser als das Alte ...


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

ich finde ein gelungenes Layout. Wie schon öfters erwähnt könnte die Schrift etwas kleiner sein


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde es Klasse sieht besser aus als das wo ich noch vor Jahren hier war. Habe für "sehr gut" gestimmt. Mach weiter so!


----------



## Muli (23 Okt. 2012)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle dann einmal freuen, dass mehr als 80% der User das neue Layout besser gefällt wie das Alte!

Da man es bekanntlich ja nicht jedem rechtmachen kann, denke ich, dass (derzeit) 81,19% ein Topwert sind!

Vielen Dank für Eure Stimmen, auch weiterhin!


----------



## gazpacho (26 Jan. 2013)

ich finde es ganz gut, nur teilweise durch die fuelle in wenig unuebersichtlich. Aber vll. geht das auch nur mir so


----------



## sleeping (23 Feb. 2013)

das Mausrad quietscht durchs viele scrollen und scrollen und scrollen, aber ich seh sehr schlecht und durch die riesige Schrift kann ich wenigstens was lesen...


----------



## betzdorf (1 März 2013)

Leider nur bedingt, denn ich bitte, die Lesbarkeit mit verschiedenen Browsern noch einmal zu überprüfen: an dieser Sitzung kann ich die Seite nämlich nur mit dem Explorer, aber nicht mit Firefox lesen; Grund: Seite bleibt auf Firefox leer und Laden-Kreissymbol läuft ohne Erfolg endlos weiter!


----------



## Tigy (4 März 2013)

Eine Nachtversion wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Finde es zu überladen - User-Details gehören unter den namen recht klein. Das spart Platz nach unten hin.


----------



## l33r (4 Apr. 2013)

Bei der Registrierung mit dem Ipad spinnt die Seite weil sie sich ständig neu aufbaut. Total nervig

Sonst find ich das Layout mit dem Parkett links und rechts sehr ansprechend


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir,sieht gut aus!


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

So mittel.... Farbwahl ist dezent... aber zeitgleich ist alles so gerade und eckig geblieben. In Kombination sagt mir das nicht so zu.


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Also als Neuling muss ich sagen es ist sehr ansprechend. Nicht zu grell und farbig aber auch nicht eintönig wie viele andere Foren


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Bereits früher als Gast gesehen - jetzt schön moderner und aufgeräumter


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Sehr gut! Alles übersichtlich, stimmiges Design. 20 Beiträge Minimum sind zwar zu schaffen könnt man sich aber auch schenken, Ruth Moschner würd ich grad gern in den Adblocker packen, aber ansonsten alles Top! :thumbup:


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Ja sehr gut


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Der kontrast stimmt


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

sehr gut


----------

